# Creepin Over To Tha Dark Side....



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pulled the trigger this afternoon and came home with a brand new (leftover) 2011 Renegade 800X XC (has all the goodies...gas shocks, skid plates, power steering, beadlocks, etc....didn't even notice it had power steering till I got it home:34:and felt like a dummie afterwards lol). Still got both brutes for the time being, havn't disowned my brute yet lol....just playing both sides of the field :rockn: Gade is all stock for now, but that will change VERY soon. Should've seen me load it in the back of my 14" lifted Dodge 2500 ....that was interesting! Customized my toolbox with a huge new dent/partially crushed lid and peeled some paint on the tailgate lol, but got it home. Wish I'd gotten some pics of it in the truck, but Here's some pics of it....me at the dealer, some of it already with a little mud on it from cruising behind the house a few mins ago, and of all 3 bikes in the barn. Shou
*Note my blue brute is still torn to pieces and under construction lol.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats buddy! Hope you like it. :rockn: Nice bike by the way!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks bud. It seems like its gonna be alot of fun so far, got up to 70mph on it on my little test ride behind the house before running out of room....definitely faster than my 45mph brute w/gear reduction lol. Low end power actually feels very comparable between my 08 brute and the gade, but the gade is stock and the brute has all kinds of crap done to it, so if I put the same kind of work into the gade then I imagine it'll be a beast....but thats gonna be down the road a bit. But the maneuverablility and ride quality of the gade is awesome for sure. Looking online now for some of the less expensive goodies, if all goes well hopefully tomorrow I'll get to pick up a set of Laws for it and I think I may go ahead and order a snorkel kit, just not sure I want to fight trying to build one when there's so many nice looking ones available. MIMB needs a how-to for this lol, but I dont think I'm gonna be the one to make it......sorry Jon.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Pulled the trigger this afternoon and came home with a brand new (leftover) 2011 Renegade 800X XC (has all the goodies...gas shocks, skid plates, power steering, beadlocks, etc....didn't even notice it had power steering till I got it home:34:and felt like a dummie afterwards lol). Still got both brutes for the time being, havn't disowned my brute yet lol....just playing both sides of the field :rockn: Gade is all stock for now, but that will change VERY soon. Should've seen me load it in the back of my 14" lifted Dodge 2500 ....that was interesting! Customized my toolbox with a huge new dent/partially crushed lid and peeled some paint on the tailgate lol, but got it home. Wish I'd gotten some pics of it in the truck, but Here's some pics of it....me at the dealer, some of it already with a little mud on it from cruising behind the house a few mins ago, and of all 3 bikes in the barn. Shou
> *Note my blue brute is still torn to pieces and under construction lol.


get after it big money !!! looks nice, now before you put the blue brute up for sale text me !!!!!!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side!! Congrats for sure.. Man u have less than 3weeks till river run lol just a reminder


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> get after it big money !!! looks nice, now before you put the blue brute up for sale text me !!!!!!!


 HaHa...Will do for sure.


TexasDAD said:


> Welcome to the dark side!! Congrats for sure.. Man u have less than 3weeks till river run lol just a reminder


 Yeah I know, but I'm up and rolling now regardless, and not concerned about whats gonna break. Shooting to actually bring all 3 bikes, but if it doesn't work out I'm not gonna sweat it. Will be ordering snorks today sometime, just as soon as I figure out what brand I want to go with. If anybody has any suggestions let me know, I looked at about 4 or 5 different setups and liked em all....some better than others but just dont know which one to go with yet.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice bike. I hope to have one someday. Thats my dream bike


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, I've been wanting one for a couple years....could have bought one back when I bought my blue brute but didn't because I didn't want to pay for one back then (and yet I still put the cost of one into the blue bike lol)


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I smell a ham cookin

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> HaHa...Will do for sure.
> 
> Yeah I know, but I'm up and rolling now regardless, and not concerned about whats gonna break. Shooting to actually bring all 3 bikes, but if it doesn't work out I'm not gonna sweat it. Will be ordering snorks today sometime, just as soon as I figure out what brand I want to go with. If anybody has any suggestions let me know, I looked at about 4 or 5 different setups and liked em all....some better than others but just dont know which one to go with yet.


Performance atv in Orange, TX just did Sara's XMR (SNORKELS) Very impressed and high quality too. look em up and tell them I sent ya. Brent is the owner and Elana is his wife. Good people


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I looked at their kit, and I like it, but I see $289..... vs M.I. that has one that I think I like a little more due to having a higher set of risers and its more like $189. BUT Performance ATV gives you a new shroud thats pre-cut and all that stuff too....100% reversible. Too many decisions. I'll have to get back on the P-ATV website and find their number so I can call and talk to somebody.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol ur brute makes it look so tiny. Congrats bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL....My Girl's brute makes it look tiny! My brute makes it look like my daughter's little chinese 110 lmao.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!!! Now get to work on those snorkels! haha.. j/k :bigok:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Told you it had power steering hahah


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Congrats!!! Now get to work on those snorkels! haha.. j/k :bigok:


 Thank you sir. I'm not quite ready to tackle a canned ham snorkel myself...maybe after I install a kit I can brainstorm and come up with something but no promises lol.


speedman said:


> Told you it had power steering hahah


 Yeah I know, your not the only person that mentioned it either, I just overlooked it. I did notice it turned extremely easy, but just figured it was from stock tires....till I got under the front snooping around and saw the unit and then saw the sticker.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I almost bought the ************** kit for my brute they r really clean


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I ordered snorks a few mins ago....ended up going with the M.I. "Big Nasty" kit, built VERY similar to the P-ATV kit, but doesn't come with the new precut shroud and was just a few bucks more than half the price and looks better.

*Edit.....just got confirmation from Deadman Inc that I am the new owner of his old 29.5 Laws, getting ready to go pick them up now


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice bike Filthy, The mods are moving along qickly lol. It looks like the Brute has Grown up a lillte bit too. Or am i seeing things?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No your seeing right. Brute currently sitting on about a 7" lift with Turner HD's all the way around and new MSA M16 beadlock wheels. Putting bearings in my front diff for it right now and hopefully it'll start looking a little more complete in the next day or so. And yes the mods are moving along nicely for the gade....usually doesn't work that way, but since I sold my 4" Catvos I have a few bucks to play with. Just really wish I would've waited a bit on buying new wheels, literally just got them last week....had no idea I'd end up with a new gade this week lol, wouldve preferred to have them for it.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow you have all kinds of projects going on now. lol good luck with them all, i know they will be bad ***** with the work that you do.:biggthumpup:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats!!! I want one BBBAAAADDDD but the wifey has done took my check book. Between building my shop and just put a jet foot on my river boat, she says I'm grounded. Looks good man.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

So jealous..........Congrats!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas. Just got home, going outside now to start changing tires out.....current ground clearance looks to be about 10.5" with stock 25" Holeset tires, will see what happens when I turn the shocks up a bit and throw the laws under it.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good looking gade bud. Hope them snorks work out for ya. Ive seen a few done where the follow the "curve" of the handle bars and a gode with snorks looks pretty sick, very aggressive looking. Good luck with the build!

Reminds me last year when i bought mine. I was saying to myself ' ya this is gonna be my last-forever use for everything bike, then later on ill get me one to play with in the mud. Now 6 months later ive snorked it, thrown some laws on, putting a 35% reduction in it in 2 weeks, possible paddle and hopefully at nats my buddy with find me some 29.5s for it. I even bought the extra 4 years of warrenty for it. Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok finally done working and riding. Got the 29.5s under it, NO lift...and no rubbing issues anywhere :rockn:, made it look a lot more grown up. Ground clearance is now at 13" front/ 13.5" rear.....so tiny compared to my brute which is over 21" lol. Anyways, here it is, even looks better by the brutes now.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

dayum dude, I can see socializing with you is gonna cost me lol, I need one of those ..... I have an idea of selling the new brute I just bought , and then hit the bank and then go find one of those!!! That bike is sexy , just sayin


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's amazing how just putting on diffrent tires makes the bike look totaly diffrent. That looks awsome :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> dayum dude, I can see socializing with you is gonna cost me lol, I need one of those ..... I have an idea of selling the new brute I just bought , and then hit the bank and then go find one of those!!! That bike is sexy , just sayin


 Socializing with me is gonna cost you? I'm not twisting your arm bro :flames:
Would look even sexier with the 31s and M16s under it, although the can-am beadlocks look very good with Laws on them, I was surprised.


CumminsPower24 said:


> It's amazing how just putting on diffrent tires makes the bike look totaly diffrent. That looks awsome :rockn:


 Thanks man, I was really afraid that they weren't gonna fit without rubbing or hitting something, but all I did was turn the shocks up some and they fit right under it. It definitely looks like it has an attitude now.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

It looks awesome on those stocks man. Makes it look mean.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!! you'll have to get us some daytime shots now.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I'll make it a point to take some today lol....I don't even think I've really even seen it during day yet


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice ride man. Jealous. :rockn:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice! - Love the look of the 'gades, just can't bring myself to give up full fenders.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It was a very hard descision for me as well, but when I stood back and looked at the whole picture and thought about it.....The entire time I rode the 6" Catvos my tires were completely outside the fenders, and then I went to the 4" and got different SRA offset wheels....so the tires were still close to half out, and now with the new lift I'm back to about 3/4 of the tire sticking out. So what I'm saying is that I've been getting sprayed with mud for so long already, why should I be concerned about changing things now lol.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ very true. 


Cats have huge fenders though, so even with the 4" mine are still almost entirely under the bike.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

when i read this i thought you were coming out the closet and telling us you were gay .... lol ..


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

masterofmud said:


> when i read this i thought you were coming out the closet and telling us you were gay .... lol ..


That's some funny stuff right there.

Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 26, 2012)

masterofmud said:


> when i read this i thought you were coming out the closet and telling us you were gay .... lol ..


If y'all knew him like I do, I'd swear he was dating my husband (TexasDAD) LOL
But my XMR is still better than your Renegade! Congratulations friend 
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

QueenB said:


> But my XMR is still better than your Renegade!


:bigeyes: :bigok:


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

QueenB said:


> If y'all knew him like I do, I'd swear he was dating my husband (TexasDAD) LOL
> But my XMR is still better than your Renegade! Congratulations friend
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 
trust me i know him .. i'm still wondering what he had to do for tiff to let him buy a brand new 4 wheeler


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

QueenB said:


> If y'all knew him like I do, I'd swear he was dating my husband (TexasDAD) LOL
> But my XMR is still better than your Renegade! Congratulations friend
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


UM??? WWWOOOWWW!!!!! lmao

Well at least my wife made her very first post on MIMB!!! 

Now about my that comment ... I have no comment on those regards.. 

Back to the thread!! Lol ;-/


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

That sucker is bad to the bone Filthy! I just saw one the other day at my local dealer... very cool indeed!
Congrats!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> when i read this i thought you were coming out the closet and telling us you were gay .... lol ..


 WELL.....:greddy2: Why you think I like hanging out with ya?....you didn't think it was cuz I enjoy spending time with your wife did you?....bwahaha. JK!


QueenB said:


> If y'all knew him like I do, I'd swear he was dating my husband (TexasDAD) LOL
> But my XMR is still better than your Renegade! Congratulations friend
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 First post and you immediately gotta start pickin on me.....just wait, you'll get yours in a couple weeks 


masterofmud said:


> trust me i know him .. i'm still wondering what he had to do for tiff to let him buy a brand new 4 wheeler


 Like I told ya earlier, I'll try and do the same thing for you and see if you get the same deal as me:lol:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride Filthy. I like the laws on the stock beadlocks. You need one of those bumpers with the rad relocate made on top of it, and you'll be in business. 
Don't you go neglecting Ole Blue now, ya hear.

And where's the daytime photos? You were too busy riding it, weren't you?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nah I still gotta finish building ole blue, not quite done yet, but I will admit I have focused my attention on the gade the past 2 days lol. Blue will still see some more rides (especially when we've gotten alot of rain), and I'm sure the gade will sit in the shop with the red brute. Thats one nice thing, I have the title for both brutes so if they sit here they aren't costing me anything to have them. Sad part is that I have as much in the blue brute as I what I paid for the gade with warranty out the door.....but you can also tell that when your riding ole blue 
And yes, I definitely want to get a front bumper/radiator relocate, and I have an idea for some tunes once I get the radiator racked...gonna take me probably a month or two before I get that though, my other half would have a cow if I spent too much more money anytime this month since I already bought so much this year (new beadlock wheels/Turner Axles/lift kit and fab materials all for Ole Blue, bought a welding machine, got the gade and then went the next day and got Laws and ordered snorks from Mud Industries, and will soon be buying a bigger clutch to go in my dodge 2500 bc horsepower has FAR exceeded the limits of the current one)....and there's other stuff I havnt included lol, not to mention the things that she dont know about.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh and as for the pics...yeah I kinda got carried away with cleaning the shop out and getting ready for our ride tomorrow (well I guess technically its today lol). But I did get 2 pics anyways......


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^ posting at 3:25am...... that sweet ride is keeping you up worst than a newborn, lol.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

LM83 said:


> Lol ur brute makes it look so tiny. Congrats bud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn't say that when you rode mine.....actually COULDN'T say anything, you were speechless. Lmmfao. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey filthy, nice bike bro!! If you need any help on it, hit me up. I did A BUNCH of work on my gade when I had it. Your going to have to do the floor board mod, best mod I did besides the 2" lift. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Filthy give me a review on the 800 compared to the other bikes you've rode. I'm looking into a gade but havnt got out and rode one to see the difference! With those outlaws how does it feel the bike handles the weight? I dont know jack about what those gades have in them internally stock....any feeed back would be great


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Well bud, got to take it out this past Saturday and ride it. First place I went to was DSO in Crosby, TX....first time going and it'll be my last UNLESS it's raining or just finished raining heavily and I'm going with a group that knows the park very well (it was a trail rider's paradise and a mud/water rider's nighmare lol). Left and went to Old Crosby to go ride.
My current setup is completely stock except 29.5 Laws, snorks will be here in the next day or two, but handling with the s/w laws seems very comparable to the way it handled with the stock tires. I was whipping it around and going fast, doing 20 mph power slides, and wheelies across every little bump along the trail. I did get the chance to put a spanking on my parent's buddy's RZR 800 after he got about a 150' headstart on one of the high lines out at DSO....that part was fun. Once we got to the old side and started playing in the mud I never got into anything that got me stuck where I couldn't get out without help, pretty much went through everything I pointed it at (though I didn't try too terribly much since I didn't have snorks yet). I looked at the odometer last night and forget exactly what the milage read, but I think if I remember I put roughly 20 miles on it saturday night and I can't complain about any of the time I was out riding. I had a blast on it till the ole lady got mad about something and caused the group to have to leave (sorry again guys). 
End result, If I had to make the descision of buying another one based on my experience with this one I'd do it in a heartbeat and never think twice!


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back. It sounds like a great time, I've heard nothing but good things about these bikes so far. I can't believe how hard some of the gades rip on youtube. Keep the pictures coming as the mods increase! How is the stock clutching compaired to what a stock clutch on your brute was if you can even remember? How do you like the weight to power ratio? Can you move the bike around pretty good with your body and throttle together? Thanks again for answering random questions!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can't even compare a STOCK brute clutch to a STOCK gade clutch. It turns my 29.5s forwards and backwards without any probs, even had to back out of one good hole and worked my arse off doing it and it never offered to slip. I've been told by several people that they'll handle 29.5/30" tires fine without modding the clutch....just if you go bigger/heavier. It has plenty of power....you'd never know it almost weighs 800lbs. And its not bad at all to rock in the mud, even with me only weighing a hair over 150 lbs....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well guys, going to look at another Canned Ham after work today, this one is a Outlander Max, it'll be for my chick. Absolutely can't pass it up for the deal.....and its rigged out to the max, just needs a couple things fixed on it. Looks like my 2 brutes will be looking for new homes soon...gonna be a sad day, but it's gotta happen. I'll let yall know if I get it and post some pics.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Well guys, going to look at another Canned Ham after work today, this one is a Outlander Max, it'll be for my chick. Absolutely can't pass it up for the deal.....and its rigged out to the max, just needs a couple things fixed on it. Looks like my 2 brutes will be looking for new homes soon...gonna be a sad day, but it's gotta happen. I'll let yall know if I get it and post some pics.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Ready for dibs on the blue brute yet!!.?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> Ready for dibs on the blue brute yet!!.?


Haha, tell you what, shoot me an offer if you want it that bad. Never finished the lift up, but fresh rebuild on the front diff, new seals in the rear diff. I'm thinking about selling the turners (and/or whole unfinished lift if somebody wants) and putting stock suspension back under it with 29.5 laws.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

glad to see u making the full switch over


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I bought it! It's an 07 Outty 800 Max Limited Edition, Airdam Primary/Machined Secondary, HMF, 7" Gorilla lift on 32" Backs, Winch with synthetic rope, and a whole list of other goodies. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

**** Filthy...I am jealous, LoL!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice. Now since its got the lift who's gonna be riding it?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> **** Filthy...I am jealous, LoL!!!


Me too lol, I wish I had cash to buy a gade and keep the brute, but my two bikes would be an xmr and xxc and a ltr-450 so I can still ride track! Lol 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Nice! They hiring were you work!Lol. Nice bike fo sho


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Nice! They hiring were you work!Lol. Nice bike fo sho


must be lonely since you the only 1 riding a brute .. yea i'm lonely too i've got the only honda


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> must be lonely since you the only 1 riding a brute .. yea i'm lonely too i've got the only honda


Kinda. This baby been to good to me to get rid of AGAIN.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lol.. i feel yea homie.. missed you at mud jam .... filthy said you disowned me cause i ride a honda .. hope that aint true


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> lol.. i feel yea homie.. missed you at mud jam .... filthy said you disowned me cause i ride a honda .. hope that aint true


Not true at all. Busy as heck with tball and softball mane.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i know the feeling my son been playing year round .. killin my me time !!! but i love watching him play ball ...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah its great. Most of the time they play at the same time,so I'm running back and forth to different fields.lol Its all worth it though


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> **** Filthy...I am jealous, LoL!!!


Lol sorry bud...it's taken me awhile to get to this point (well I'm only 25, but still) but the work paid off.



wmredneck said:


> Nice. Now since its got the lift who's gonna be riding it?


This is hers...... The Gade is my ride



speedman said:


> Me too lol, I wish I had cash to buy a gade and keep the brute, but my two bikes would be an xmr and xxc and a ltr-450 so I can still ride track! Lol


This was a spurr of the moment deal, I wasn't looking, it just kinda fell in my lap. I honestly feel like I stole it from the guy....got a once in a lifetime deal on it. Still got both brutes at the moment, this bike was only possible because the brutes are paid for and I was able to pay cash for it. The gade is the only one I'm paying notes on.



meangreen360 said:


> Nice! They hiring were you work!Lol. Nice bike fo sho



You got your green card? Lmao, j/k buddy, but actually we did hire a new guy today because one of the old hands quit about 2 weeks ago. You wouldn't want to work out there though.....you get too many days off to get in trouble 
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres one more pic I snapped last night before I closed up the shop. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! looks pretty wide


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Killer bikes, I'm going for about the same as that outty, but just a 4" lift to keep the tires partially under it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I havnt measured it yet, but the guy I got it from said it squeezed on his 5' wide utility trailer....but it scrubbed the rails the whole way in. I believe it really is right about that judging how it fit my lowboy, it seems a hair narrower than my brute used to be.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Trade ya the brute for it haha that's what I want a lifted outlander and a lifted gade and I'm good haha


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful machine dude, hope yer ol' lady gives it the beating it deserves.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^It'll be babied long as she's driving it....she grandmaw's around everywhere and aint too crazy about anything over the floorboards most of the time. Me on the other hand, I now have a big bike to follow me around everywhere and when we come to a monster hole and Walker goes through I can trade her bikes and go with him instead of sittin on the sidelines. :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^It'll be babied long as she's driving it....she grandmaw's around everywhere and aint too crazy about anything over the floorboards most of the time. Me on the other hand, I now have a big bike to follow me around everywhere and when we come to a monster hole and Walker goes through I can trade her bikes and go with him instead of sittin on the sidelines. :bigok:


bwhahahaha my track record here lately i dunno if you wanna do that .. then we would both be dog house for sure.. but on the bright side i dont live with her.. and guys he should go to jail for what he gave for that 4 wheeler ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> bwhahahaha my track record here lately i dunno if you wanna do that .. then we would both be dog house for sure.. but on the bright side i dont live with her.. and guys he should go to jail for what he gave for that 4 wheeler ..


Your right....maybe I dont want to follow you lol, might not end good. She'd send me to live with yall after that! And yeah I kinda felt guilty for what I paid, but I gave the man what he was asking and didn't try to jew him down....just him not knowing how to work on them made all the difference lol. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea you right about both .. him not being a shadytree mechanic and you would be sleeping in the camper full time..


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to riding with a twin (kinda)







now your gonna make me get that superatv 4" lift


----------

